# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Εργασια σε αλυσιδα σουπερ μαρκετ με κοινωνικη φοβια

## stefamw

Καλημερα,
Ειχα κανει βιογραφικο με λιγες ελπιδες οτι θα με επελεγαν σε γνωστη αλυσιδα σουπερ μαρκετ. Τελικα μου τηλεφωνησαν και μου ειπαν να ξεκινησω να μαζευω χαρτια για την προσληψη. Ειχα ζητησει για τη θεση του αποθηκαριου, αλλα τελικα μου ειπαν οτι θα εισαι σε οποια θεση αν χρειαστει, ακομα και ταμειο. Βεβαια οσες φορες πηγα στο συγκεκριμενο καταστημα δεν εχω δει ανδρα στα ταμεια (ειμαι 22 ετων) αλλα σε μεγαλο φορτο εργασιας δεν ξερεις τι γινεται.
Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι εχω κοινωνικη φοβια, αποφευκτικη διαταραχη και γενικευμενο αγχος, και δεν ξερω κατα ποσον μπορω να ανταπεξελθω. Κανω καποια λαθη στην ομιλια μου τα οποια πιστευω οτι οφειλονται στη φοβια, αλλα εφοσον με πηραν συνεντευξη και με δεχτηκαν πιστευω οτι ιμουν ικανος. 
Ποιο πολυ φοβαμαι την γραφειοκρατια με τα δελτια αποστολης κτλ παρα την ιδια τη δουλεια, με την εννοια δηλαδη να μην κανω καποιο λαθος γιατι η μονη μου εμπειρια σε εργασια ειναι σε πανσιον να το πω ετσι, οπου δεν ειχα καμια σπουδαια ευθυνη παρα απ το να κοιταω να εχει ζεστο νερο, τα φωτα να ανοιγουν στην ωρα τους και να βαζω τους τουριστες στα δωματια τους.
Εχει κανεις εμπειρια απο εργασια σε σουπερ μαρκετ να μου δωσει μια ιδεα ? Ειμαι φοβερα αγχωμενος μεχρι να μπω στο κλιμα αλλα χρειαζομαι επειγοντως χρηματα. Αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι αναμεσα στο να παω να δωσω τα χαρτια, και στο να τους παρω τηλεφωνο να το ακυρωσω.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Εγω θα ελεγα να μην ακυρωσεις. Παλεψε το λιγο. Μπορει μεσω της νεας δουλειας να φτιαξουν τα πραγματα.
Και μη ξεχνας οτι καθε αρχη και δυσκολη  :Smile:

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλε μου εχουμε μιλησει κ αλλες φορες γνωριζω το προβλημα σου κ εγω γενικα τρομαζω απιστευτα στην ιδεα της δουλειας ειδικα μαζι με κοσμο,Προτεινω να πας για ενα μικρο διαστημα παρε ενα μισθο κ φυγε μετα αν ειναι,Πρεπει να βρεις μια δουλεια που δεν εχει δημοσιες σχεσεις γενικα η εστω με ελαχιστους ανθρωπους,Εαν θυμαμαι καλα απο οταν μιλησαμε παλια εισαι νοσηλευτης κ ειναι αρκετοι ανθρωποι καθε ηλικιας κλεισμενοι στα σπιτια τους με σοβαρα προβληματα υγειας,Κατα την γνωμη μου μπορεις να βρεις μια τετοια δουλεια πηγαινε σε ενα σπιτι να περιποιησαι ενα ανθρωπο κ να βλεπεις μονο αυτον κ θα πληρωνεσαι κ θα εισαι μακρυα απο πολυκοσμια

----------


## stefamw

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας, αυτο λεω να κανω. Απ το αγχος μου ελεγα να εκλεινα ραντεβου με ψυχιατρο να μου εγραφε Ritalin μπας και λογω του αγχους ημουν πιο συγκεντρωμενος με το συγκεκριμενο. Προτιμω εννοειται μια δουλεια σαν αυτην που ειπες μυσπ, αλλα εχω μονο πτυχιο νοσηλευτικης δεν εχω παρει ακομα την αδεια ασκησεως επαγγελματος, πρεπει να κανω πρακτικη.

----------


## ftatl

εννοειται οτι θα πας!! καλυτερα σε σουπερ μαρκετ που θα χεις και την ασφαλιση σου και τις αδειες κλπ απο καποια αλλη δουλεια που θα σε εκμεταλλευεται το καθε αφεντικο!! 
οι πρωτες μερες ειναι λιγο ζορυ μεχρι να μαθεις τη δουλεια μετα θα συνηθισεις!!! 
εχω δουλεψει σε σουπερ μαρκετ και σε ταμειο και σε ραφι!! στο ταμειο θα πρεπει να προσεχεις τα χρηματα που σου δινει ο πελατης ποσα σου δινει και ποτέ δεν θα τα βαζεις μεσα στην ταμειακη αν δεν ολοκληρωθει η συναλλαγη οταν δουλευα στα καρφουρ αυτο ηταν νομος και αυτο για να μη σου πει ο πελατης οτι σου δωσε 50ευρω ενω σου δωσε 20αρικο! επισης δεν θα χαλας σε ψιλα πανω απο μεγαλα ποσα π.χ 100αρικο! Βεβαια θα σου κανουν εκπαιδευση μπορει εκει να λειτουργουν διαφορετικα!! Με τιμολογια και δελτια αποστολης δεν ειχα ασχοληθει!!
στο ραφι θα προσεχεις ημ.ληξης αν προκειται για τροφιμα και τιμες και να κανεις παραγγελιες οταν κατι λειψει!

----------


## μυσπ

> Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας, αυτο λεω να κανω. Απ το αγχος μου ελεγα να εκλεινα ραντεβου με ψυχιατρο να μου εγραφε Ritalin μπας και λογω του αγχους ημουν πιο συγκεντρωμενος με το συγκεκριμενο. Προτιμω εννοειται μια δουλεια σαν αυτην που ειπες μυσπ, αλλα εχω μονο πτυχιο νοσηλευτικης δεν εχω παρει ακομα την αδεια ασκησεως επαγγελματος, πρεπει να κανω πρακτικη.


φιλε ο αδερφος μου σπουδαζει νοσηλευτικη κ μεσα στο τει του οταν πηγαμε ειδαμε αναρτημενες αγγελιες που ζητουσαν φοιτητη η φοιτητρια για κατακοιτους ανθρωπους κ ο αδερφος μου λεει γενικα οτι απο το 3ο ετος κ μετα θεωρεισαι νοσηλευτης κ μπορεις να παρακολουθεις κ επεμβασεις ψαξε κ δεν θα χασεις αν ειναι οδηνυρο το σουπερ μαρκετ

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Γεια σου βρε στεφ συναδελφε!!εγω εκανα συμβασεις με πανικους και κοινωνικη φοβια και τα καταφερα..μαλιστα ηταν τετοια η εκθεση στο αντικειμενο του φοβου που σχεδον το ξεπερασα ολοκληρωτικα..και ξερεις τα καθηκοντα του νοσηλευτη ε??αιμοληψιες , φλεβοκαθετηριασμοι ,νοσηλειες κτλ ,οχι απλα πραγματακια για την κατασταση μας..το σουπερ μαρκετ ειναι πιο απλη υποθεση και μην αρνηθεις γιατι θα βοηθηθεις θα παρεις τα πανω σου!
Εννοειται και εισαι ικανος αφου επιλεχτηκες μετα απο συνεντευξη..σφιξε δοντια και πηγαινε δεν θα μετανιωσεις.

----------


## stefamw

Βασικα το ταμειο φοβαμαι περισσοτερο στο σουπερ μαρκετ παρα οτιδηποτε αλλο, μου φαινεται πιο δυσκολο απ το να κανω πρακτικη στην παθολογικη κλινικη !

----------


## ftatl

Μην φοβασαι θα τα καταφερεις!

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Ελα βρε συ...Θα περνας τα προιοντα μεχρι να κανουν μπιπ. Θα σου βγαζει τα ρεστα η θα βαζεις την καρτα,αποδειξη και γεια σας..!!

----------

